# موسوعة المخترعين والإختراعات - Inventors & Inventions



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع مهم لتحفيز الشباب 
على الإكتشاف والإختراع 
وللتعرف على المخترعين وإختراعاتهم 
وهو طبعا منقول من عدة مصادر للفائدة العامة والله الموفق 
 
أولا نبدأ بقائمة المخترعين حسب الترتيب الأبجدي

*(أ)*​ 
آرثر وين _______________ مخترع الكلمات المتقاطعة / 1913 / أمريكي 

أبوبكر الفزاري ________________ مبتكر آلة الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد بن محمد الصاغاني _________ مخترع جهاز الاسطرلاب /‏ 

أحمد شاه دراني _________________ مؤسس الدولة الأفغانية / 1747 / أفغاني ‏ 

أحمد غلوش ___________________ مؤسس جمعية منع المسكرات /‏ 

أدوارد جينر ___________________ مكتشف مصل الجدري /‏ 

أراسكا ___________________ مخترع المجهر الالكتروني /‏ 

أ . لافاران ____________________ مكتشف الطفيليات / فرنسي 

ألبير مارش _____________ م . سبيكة من النيكل والكروم تتحمل الحرارة / أمريكي






أميديه بولييه __________________ مخترع السيارة البخارية / فرنسي 

أندريه ميشلين _________________ واضع علم خصائص الغازات / فرنسي 

أنطوان بيكريل _________________ مخترع الجلفانومتر / فرنسي 

أوستوالد ______________________ المؤسس الأول للكيمياء الفيزيائية / ألماني ‏ 

أوغست برتولدي _______________ مصمم تمثال الحرية / 1886 / فرنسي ‏ 

ابراهيم بن الأغلب _______________ مؤسس دولة الأغالبة / ‏ 

ابن النفيس ___________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى /‏ 

ابن الهيثم ___________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الانعكاس الضوئي /‏ 

ابن زهر ___________________ مكتشف جرثومة الجرب / اندلسي 

ابن سينا _________ مبتدع طريقة استخلاص العطرمن الزهور بالتقطير 

ابن سينا ___________________ مكتشف الطفيلية المعوية /‏ 

ابن يونس ___________________ مخترع رقاص الساعة /‏ 

ادمون بيكيريل ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة غير الثابتة / 1848 / ‏ 

إدوار تيللر ____________________ مخترع القنبلة الهيدروجينية / 1952 /‏ 

ادوارد باكويل ___________________ مخترع نظام النقد الورقي / انجليزي 

اسحاق سنجر ___________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / ‏ 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف قانون الجاذبية / 1672 / انجليزي 

اسحاق نيوتن ___________________ مكتشف العلاقة بين اللون وتشتت الضوء ‏ 

الإخوة رايت ___________________ مخترع الطائرة / 1903 / أمريكي 

الإخوة روفر ___________________ مخترع آلة تصوير الافلام /‏ 

الإخوة مونتجولفييه ___________ مخترعا البالون / 1783 / فرنسيين 

الإخوة ويلبر أورنيل _________ مصمما الطائرات الشراعية / 1899 /‏ 

البابليون ___________________ مبتكر نظام الدقائق للساعة /‏ 

الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي _______ مبتكر علم العروض /‏ 

الصينيون ___________________ أول من اكتشف البوصلة / 1000 ق م 

الفرد نوبل ___________________ مخترع الديناميت / سويدي ‏ 

الفونسو دي سوزا _____________ مستكشف ريودي جانيروالبرازيلية/1531/ برتغالي 

الكساندر جراهام بل _____________ مخترع التلفون / 1887 / أمريكي 

الكساندرو فليمنج _______________ مكتشف البنسلين / 1928 / اسكتلندي 

الكسندر بان __________________ مكتشف الساعة الكهربائية /‏ 

الكسندر هامبولت _______________ مؤسس علم المناخ والمحيطات /‏ 

اليساندرو فولتا _______________ مخترع البطارية الكهربائية / ايطالي 

اليشا جريفز أوتيس _____________ مبتكر المصعد / 1852 / أمريكي ‏ 

امريكو فسبوتشي _______________ مكتشف نهر الأمازون / ايطالي 

انريكو فيرمي ___________________ صانع أول قنبلة نووية /‏ 

انطوان لافوازييه _______________ مكتشف قانون بقاء الكتلة / فرنسي ‏ 

‏ انطوان لافوازييه _______________مكتشف فائدة الأوكسيجين في الاحتراق .‏ 

انطون مزن شرودر __________ مكتشف الفوسفور الأحمر / 1845 / نمساوي 

اوتمار مرجوتثالر _______________ مخترع ماكينة الطباعة ( الليتوتيب ) / ‏ 

ايجورسيكورسكي _______________ مخترع الهليوكوبتر /‏ 

ايدهمان كورتيز _______________ مكتشف المكسيك /‏ 

اينبال كاراتشي _______________ مبتكر الكاراكاتير / ايطالي 

ايه دي توريس _______________ مخترع الجيتار / 1850 / اسباني ‏ 

‏ 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*( ب ) ‏*  
باردين ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (1)‏ 

بارستر ____________________ مخترع التوربين البخاري /‏ 

باسكال ____________________ مكتشف ضغط الهواء /‏ 

برتولو موديان __________________ مكتشف طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح /‏ 

برتين ____________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي / (2) ‏ 

برقوق ____________________ مؤسس دولة المماليك البرجية /‏ 

بريستلي ____________________ مكتشف الاوكسيجين /‏ 

بطليموس الأول _________________ مؤسس مكتبة الاسكندرية / أحد قادة الاسكندر ‏ 

بلانكارد ____________________ مخترع الباراشوت / فرنسي 

بليز باسكال ____________________ مخترع الآلة الحاسبة / 1642 / فرنسي 

بنيامين فرانكلين ________________ مخترع مانعة الصواعق /‏ 

بنيتو موسوليني __________________ مؤسس النظام الفاشي في ايطاليا عام 1919‏ 

بودين ____________________ مخترع الحضانة الصناعية / 1880 / فرنسي 

بورش ____________________ مخترع العدسات ذات البعدين /‏ 

بول جوليوس رويتر _____________ مؤسس وكالة رويتر للانباء / 1851 / ألماني 

بول مولر ____________________ مكتشف مادة ال دي دي تي / ‏ 

بويل __________________ مكتشف مكونات الغلاف الجوي للأرض / أيرلندي 

بيدرو دي مندوزا _______________ مستكشف بيونس ايرس / 1536 / أسباني

**********************
*‏( ت ) ‏* ​ 
تايلر يونج ____________________ مخترع الرادار / 1935 /‏ 

توريشللي ____________________ مبتكر ميزان الحرارة / ايطالي 

توماس اديسون ________________ مخترع الضوء الكهربائي / 1879 / أمريكي 

توماس سانت ________________ مخترع آلة الخياطة / 1790 / انجليزي ‏ 

تيودور بلهارس ________________ مكتشف جرثومة البلهارسيا / 1951 / أمريكي


******************
*‏( ج ) ‏* ​ 
جابرييل ليبمان ___________________ مبتكر الصور الملونة الثابتة / 1891 / فرنسي 

جاك بابنيه ___________________ مخترع آلة قياس معل السرعة / فرنسي 

جاك كونتيه __________________ مخترع قلم الرصاص / فرنسي 

جاكوب شيك ___________________ م . ماكينة الحلاقة الكهربية / 1929 / أمريكي ‏ 

جاليليو ___________________ مخترع التلسكوب / ايطالي 

جان باتيست فارينا _______________ صانع العطور / 1709 / ايطالي ‏ 

جبريل فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس درجة الحرارة الزئبقي (الثرمومتر) ‏ 

ج . بيدلر _________________ مخترع آلة التصوير النسخي / 1906 / أمريكي 

سالفينوأرماتي __________________ مخترع النظارة / 1280 / ايطالي 

جورج افرست ___________________ مكتشف قمة افرست بأنها اعلى قمة في العالم /

جورج ايستمان _________________ م . آلة التصوير الفوتوغرافي / 1888/ أمريكي 

جريجوري بيتكوس ______________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي 

جورج بولمان __________________ مخترع عربات النوم في القطارات / ‏ 

جورج دانلوب __________________ م . الاطارات المنفوخة / اسكتلندي 

جورج ستيفنسون _____________ مبتكر المحرك البخاري /‏ 

جورج فروست _________________ مخترع راديو السيارة / 1922 / أمريكي ‏ 

جورج مندل ____________________ مبتكر قانون الوراثة /‏ 

جوزيف آسبن ___________________ مكتشف الاسمنت / بريطاني 

جوزيف طومسون _______________ مكتشف الإلكترون / 1897 /‏ 

جوستاف ايفل ___________________ مصمم برج ايفل / فرنسي 

جون بمبرتون ___________________ مبتكر شراب الكوكاكولا / أمريكي ()2

جون بيرد ___________________ مخترع التلفزيون الملون / أمريكي 

جون دالتون ___________________ مكتشف عمى الألوان / انجليزي ‏ 

جون روك ___________________ مخترع حبوب منع الحمل / 1954 / أمريكي ‏ 

جون كابوت ___________________ مكتشف كندا / 1497 /‏ 

جون ليسلي __________________ م . جهاز الهايجرومتر لقياس الرطوبة .‏ 

جون نابير ___________________ مخترع اللوغاريتمات /‏ 

جون ووكر ___________________ مخترع أعواد الثقاب /‏ 

جوهان جوتنبرغ _______________ مكتشف ماكينة الطباعة / 1557 / ألماني 

جيد ديزو ___________________ مخترع النوتة الموسيقية / 1010 / ‏ 

جير هاردت ___________________ مكتشف الأسبرين / فرنسي ‏ 

جيسوب __________________ واضع نظام آلة التحويل في خطوط السكك الحديدية ‏ 

جيسي رينو ___________________ م . السلم الدوار ( الاسكاليتور ) 1891 / أمريكي 

جيسي نيسميث _________________ مخترع كرة السلة / 1891 / أمريكي ‏ 

جيمس فرانسيس _______________ مخترع التوربين / أمريكي ‏ 

جيمس كوك _________________ مكتشف استراليا وانترتيكا / انجليزي 

جيمس وات _______________ مخترع القاطرة البخارية / 1784 / اسكتلندي 

جيمس وات ________________‏ مكتشف تركيب الماء /‏ 

جين ساري فرينا _______________ مخترع الكولونيا (العطر) / 1850 / ألماني ‏ 



**********************
*‏( د ) ‏* ​ 
داتسون واط _________________ مبتكر الرادار / انجليزي 

دانيال فهرنهايت ________________ مخترع مقياس الحرارة فهرنهايت / ألماني 

دفيد هوجس ___________________ مخترع الميكروفون / انجليزي ‏ 

دوم بينشون ____________________ مكتشف طريقة إخصاب البيضة عند الأسماك /‏ 

دي تورنست ____________________ مخترع محلل الصوت للراديو /‏ 

ديزل ____________________ مخترع محرك السيارة / 1892 / ألماني


*********************
*‏( ر ) ‏ *​ 
راشد الغنوشي ________________ مؤسس حركة الاتجاه الاسلامي بتونس ‏

رايس أليلوج ___________________ مخترع مكبرات الصوت / ‏ 

رذرفورد ____________ مكتشف أشعة ألفا و بيتا و جاما / نيوزلندي 

رزرفورد _____________‏ مكتشف تركيب الذرة .‏ 

روبرت بادن باول _______________ مؤسس الحركة الكشفية في العالم / انجليزي ‏ 

روبرت بيري ___________________ مكتشف القطب الشمالي / 1909 /‏ 

روبرت كوخ _________ مكتشف جرثومة الكوليرا & iexcl; والسل الرئوي / ألماني ‏ 

روبرت هوك ___________________ مخترع المجهر المركب /‏ 

روجيه بيكون ___________________ مخترع النظارات الطبية / ‏ 

رودريجو دي باستيداس _________ مستكشف أمريكا الوسطى / 1501 / أسباني 

رولاند هل ___________________ مبتكر الطوابع / ‏ 

رونتجن ___________________ مكتشف أشعة اكس / 1895 / ألماني 

ريتشارد تريفيتيك _______________ مخترع أول قاطرة بخارية / بريطاني 

رينيه ليناك ___________________ مبتكر سماعة الطبيب / فرنسي


*******************
*‏( ز ) ‏* ​ 
زبلن ___________________ مخترع المنطاد / 1900 / ألماني 


********************
*‏( س ) ‏* ​ 
سابين ___________________ مكتشف مصل شلل الأطفال /‏ 

سانت بازيل ___________________ مؤسس أول مستشفى / يوناني 

سباستيان ارارد ________________ مبتكر البيانو الحديث / 1822 / فرنسي 

سبانجلر ___________________ مخترع المكنسة الكهربائية / 1907 / أمريكي 

ستانلي ___________________ مخترع المحول الكهربائي / 1885 / أمريكي 

ستيفنسون ___________________ مخترع القاطرة الحديدية / 1814 / انجليزي 

سوان ___________________ مخترع الأشعة /‏ 

سيث هانت ___________________ مبتكر أول ماكينة آلية لصناعة الدبابيس / أمريكي

***********************
*‏( ش ) ‏* ​ 
شارلز هيدبرت ________________ مخترع البسكويت / 1903 /‏ 

شارلزجوديير ________________ مخترع المطاط المقسي / 1893 /‏ 

شالنبرجر __________________ مخترع العداد /‏ 

شا ولاو _______________________ مخترع أشعة الليزر / 1958 / أمريكي 

شوكلي _________________ مخترع الترانسيستور / أمريكي (3)‏ 

شونبيان _____________________ مكتشف غاز الأوزون / ألماني ‏ 

‏ 

********************
*‏( ص ) ‏* ​ 
صمويل كولت _________________ مخترع المسدس / 1836 / أمريكي ‏ 

صمويل مورس ________________ مخترع التلغراف / 1832 / أمريكي ‏ 

‏ 

*********************
*‏( ط ) ‏* ​ 
طاليس _________ أول من قام بقياس ارتفاع أهرام مصر بطريقة الظل / أغريقي


**********************
*‏ ( ع ) ‏* ​ 
عبدالرحمن بن رستم ____________ مؤسس مدينة تاهرت الجزائرية /‏ 

علي بن فرناس _______________ أول من وصف عملية الشق في استخراج الحصاة . ‏ 

*********************
*‏( ف ) ‏ *​ 
فارادي ____________________ مخترع الدينامو / 1830 / ‏ 

فارنسورت ____________________ مخترع التلفزيون الالكتروني /‏ 

فاسكودي جاما __________________ مستكشف المحيط الهادي / برتغالي ‏ 

فرانسيسكو بيزارو _______________ مستكشف بيرو / 1532 / أسباني 

فرانك روبرتسون _______________ مخترع شراب الكوكاكولا / 1886 / أمريكي (1)

فرديناند كاريه _______________ مخترع الثلاجة / 1858 / فرنسي ‏ 

فرويد ____________________ واضع علم النفس التحليلي /‏ 

فريدريك بانتينج _________________ مكتشف الانسولين / 1921 / انجليزي 

فريدريك هوبكنز ________________ مكتشف الفيتامينات / انجليزي 

فلاديمير بولسون ________________ مخترع المسجل / 1899 / دانمركي ‏ 

فون بهرنغ ____________________ مكتشف مضادات السموم / 1890 / ألماني 

فون دريبل ____________________ مخترع الغواصة / 1775 / أمريكي ‏ 

فيتوريو بوتيجو _________________ مكتشف نهر جوبا الصومالي /‏ 

فيثاغورس ____________________ مكتشف جدول الضرب / أغريقي ‏ 

فيرمادي ماجلان _________________ مخترع الممحاة الكاوتشوك / برتغالي ‏ 

فيلونار ندورث _________________ مخترع التلفاز /‏ 

هيبولت فيزو _________________ حدد سرعة الضوء / 1849 / فرنسي

***********************
*‏( ك ) ‏* ​ 
كارل اندرسون __________________ مخترع الإلكترون الموجب / 1937 / أمريكي ‏





كارل بينز _____________________ مخترع السيارة / 1885 / ألماني 

كارل لاند شتاينر ________________ مكتشف فصائل الدم /‏ 

كافنديس _____________________ مكتشف غاز الهيدروجين /‏ 

كرماناك _____________________ مخترع لعبة الشطرنج /‏ 

كريد _____________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم /‏ 

كريستوف رودولف ______________ مبتكر علامة الجذر التربيعي /‏ 

كريستوفر كولمبس ______________ مكتشف كوبا /‏ 

كريستوفر لائام شولز ____________ مبتكر الآلة الكاتبة / 1868 / أمريكي 

كريستوفوري ________________ مخترع البيانو / 1710 / ايطالي 

كريل _____________________ مكتشف عملية نقل الدم / 1905 / أمريكي ‏ 

كلود _____________________ مخترع لمبات النيون / 1915 / فرنسي 

كنج كامب جيليت ________________ مخترع شفرة الحلاقة / 1904 / أمريكي 

كوبر _____________________ مخترع آلة تسجيل الوقت /‏ 

كوبورن هاسكل _________________ مخترع كرة الجولف / 1899 / أمريكي 

كيلر _____________________ مخترع آلة كشف الكذب /‏ 

‏ 

***********************​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*( ل ) ‏* 
لابلاس _____________________ واضع نظرية حركة المجموعة الشمسية /‏ 

لادد ________________________ مخترع قلم الحبر /‏ 

لازلوبايرو _____________________ مطور قلم الحبر الجاف / 1938 / المجر 

لوفلر _____________________ مكتشف الميكروب المسبب لمرض الخناق / 1844‏ 

لاند _____________________ مخترع القلم الجاف /‏ 

لانستن _____________________ مخترع الأحرف الرصاصية / ‏ 

لانيك _____________________ مخترع السماعة الطبية /‏ 

لويجي جالفاني ________________ مكتشف وجود التيار الكهربائي / ايطالي ‏ 

لويس باستور ________________ مكتشف دواء الكلب / فرنسي 

لويس بريل ________________ م . طريقة بريل للقراءة للمكفوفين /1829/ فرنسي 

لويس واترمان ________________ مخترع أول قلم حبر عملي /1884 / فرنسي 

ليفنهوك _____________________ مخترع المجهر البسيط /‏ 

‏ 

************************
*‏( م ) ‏ *​
ماجلان _____________________ مكتشف كروية الأرض / برتغالي 

مارشيللو مالبيجي ______________ واضع أساس علم التشريح المجهري / ايطالي 

ماركوس تيرو _________________ مخترع نظام الكتابة المختزلة / 63 ق.م / روماني 

ماركوني _____________________ مخترع الراديو / 1895 / ايطالي 

ماري كوري & بيير كوري __________ مكتشفا الراديوم / 1898 / فرنسيان ‏ 

مايكل انجلو ___________________ مصمم برج بيزا المائل / ايطالي 

مايكل فاراداي _________________ مكتشف ظاهرة الحث الكهرومغناطيسي / انجليزي 

محمد بن الأحمر _______________ مؤسس الدولة النصرية في الأندلس ‏ 

محمد بن موسى _______________ مخترع الصفر /‏ 

منديليف ___________ مكتشف ان كل مادة تتكون من عنصر أو عدة عناصر/ روسي 

مورس _____________________ مخترع التلغراف /‏ 

‏ 

***************************
*‏( ن ) ‏* ​
نولاند بوشنال ________________ مخترع لعبة الأتاري








نيكولا جاك كونتي _____________ مطور أقلام الرصاص / 1795 / فرنسي 

نيكولا كونبوت ________________ مبتكر العربة البخارية / 1769 / فرنسي



***********************
*‏( هـ ) ‏ *​
هاري بربرلي ___________________ مخترع الحديد غير قابل للصدأ / 1913 / ‏ 

هاملتون سميث __________________ مخترع الغسالة / 1858 / أمريكي ‏ 

هانز ليبرشي __________________ مخترع أول تلسكوب / 1608 / هولندي ‏ 

هانكوك __________________ مخترع أول اوتوبيس / 1831 / انجليزي ‏ 

هايمان ليبمان __________________ مبتكر أول قلم رصاص بممحاة في الأسفل / أمريكي ‏ 

هاينز فورد ___________________ مطور صناعة السيارات / 1890 /‏ 

هرتز ____________________ مكتشف الموجات الصوتية /‏ 

هرناندو كورتيس _______________ مستكشف المكسيك / 1519 / أسباني 

ه . سيلي ____________________ مخترع المكواة الكهربائية / أمريكي 

هنري بيكيريل __________________ مكتشف مكونات أشعة بيتا / فرنسي 

هنري دونان ____________________ مؤسس جمعية الصليب الأحمر / سويسري ‏ 

هنري كافينوس ________________ مكتشف الهيليوم /‏ 

هنري مل ___________________ مخترع الآلة الكاتبة / 1714 / انجليزي 

هنري هيلد ___________________ مخترع الدراجة النارية / 1892 / ألماني ‏ 

هوراس ولز ___________________ مكتشف البنج في العمليات الجراحية /‏ 

هولاند ___________________ مخترع الغواصة / أمريكي ‏ 

هولت ___________________ مبتكر الجرار ( التراكتور ) / 1900 / أمريكي 

هينج براند ___________________ مكتشف مادة الفوسفور / 1669 / ألماني 



********************
*‏( و ) ‏* ​
وارنر فون سيمنس ______________ مخترع القطار الكهربائي / 1879 / ألماني 

واطسون ____________________ مكتشف جزئيات الذرة الصغيرة /‏ 

ولتر هنت ____________________ مخترع أول ماكينة خياطة / 1832 /‏ 

وليم جلبرت ____________________ مكتشف الكهرباء /‏ 

وليم رامساي ____________________ أول مكتشف للغازات النادرة في الهواء / انجليزي 

وليم هارفي ____________________ مكتشف الدورة الدموية الكبرى /‏ 

وليم هانا ____________________ مبتكر شخصية توم وجيري / أمريكي ‏ 

وليم هرتشل _____ مكتشف الأشعة تحت الحمراء / انجليزي ‏ ‏ مكتشف كوكب أورانوس .‏ 

ويدغود ____________________ مخترع ورق الكربون / انجليزي 

ويلر ____________________ مخترع المروحة الكهربية / 1882 / أمريكي 

ويليام بارسونز _________________ مبتكر أول تلسكوب متطور / 1842 / انجليزي 

ويليام بوينج _________________ مصمم شركة بوينج للطائرات / أمريكي 

ويليام مورجان _________________ مبتكر لعبة كرة الطائرة /‏ 

ويليام هيرتشل _________________ أول من فكر بالبصمة / 1859 / انجليزي ‏ 

ويليس كاريير ________________ مخترع مكيف الهواء / 1915 /‏ 

‏ 

*********************
*‏( ي ) ‏* ​
يحيى بن ابراهيم ________________ مؤسس دولة المرابطين في المغرب ‏ 

يوهان ادوارد لوندستروم _________ مطور أعواد الثقاب / 1852 / سويدي 

يوهان كيلر ________________ مكتشف مكتشف القوانين الثلاثة لحركة الكواكب / ألماني


==================================​


----------



## abukhalid34 (31 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكم على المعلومات القيمة 
لكنني لم أرى أي اسم لمخترع عربي رغم اننا نعلم جيدا ان العرب كانوا مخترعين وعلماء ولديهم الكثير من الاكتشافات والاختراعات التي لا زالت حتى الان تعتبر من الاكتشافات والاختراعات التي لا يتسع الوقت والمكان لشرحها هنا 
فأرجو من ادارة الملتقى الانتباه الى هذه الملحوظة وتقبلوا احترتمي لجهودكم و عملكم


----------



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (31 مارس 2010)

*إختراعات عربية*

شكرا لكم وهذه بعض المخترعات العربية 
منقول للفائدة

أول من اكتشف طريقة لإزالة الوشم من الجسم من دون اللجوء إلى إجراء عملية جراحية

هل تعلم أن الطبيب صالح صبحي المصري هو أول من اكتشف طريقة لإزالة الوشم من الجسم من دون اللجوء إلى إجراء عملية جراحية والطبيب صالح صبحي تخرج من القصر العيني ثم أكمل دراساته في باريس. ولما عاد عين كبيراً لأطباء الجيزة. ثم سافر إلى استانبول مع الخديوي عباس حلمي حيث بقي هناك إلى نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى ثم عاد إلى القاهرة وتفرغ للبحث والكتابة.

مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى

هل تعلم أن ابن النفيس علي بن أبي حزم العالم الطبيب هو مكتشف الدورة الدموية الصغرى. وقد جاء ذلك في كتابه المشهور «تشريح القانون» وفيه أيضاً إشارات إلى الحويصلات والشرايين التاجية. كما له أيضاً العديد من المؤلفات الطبية أشهرها: الموجز في الطب وبه اختصر قانون ابن سينا، والشامل في الطب وهو كتاب كبير جداً وغيرها من الكتب المختلفة.

بعض من انجازات ابن زهر الأندلسي

هل تعلم أن الحفيد ابن زهر الأندلسي يعتبر من نوابغ الطب والأدب في الأندلس. ولم يكن في زمانه أعلم منه بصناعة الطب أخذها عن أبيه. وقد خدم دولتي المرابطون والموحدون.
له الترياق الخمسيني في الطب ورسالة في طب العيون. ويعتبر ابن زهر أول من اكتشف جرثومة مرض الجرب من أطباء المسلمين كما هو أول من شخص أعراض خراج الحيزوم والتهاب التامور في حالتي النشافة والانسكاب.

بعض من انجازات ابن سينا

هل تعلم أن العالم الاسلامي الطبيب ابن سينا (الحسين بن عبد الله ابن سينا) أبو علي الملقب بالشيخ الرئيس يعود له الفضل في اكتشاف العديد من الأمور الطبية أهمها:
ـ أول من شخص الشلل النصفي وميز بين الشلل العضوي المحلي والشلل الناتج عن سبب مركزي في الدماغ.

ـ أول من وصف أعراض داء «الفيلاريا» أو داء الفيل، وهو مرض يصيب الرجلين فتتضخمان. وهو أول من وصف أعراض داء «الجمرة الخبيثة».

ـ وهو أول من وفق إلى اكتشاف الطفيلة المعوية المعروفة بالانكلستوما أو الرهقان. وهي دودة موجودة في أمعاء الإنسان. وقد وصفها وصفا دقيقاً في كتابه الشهير القانون وقد سماها «الدودة المستديرة».

بعض من انجازات أبا بكر الرازي الطبية

هل تعلم أن أبا بكر الرازي هو مبتكر خيوط الجراحة.
وكذلك هو واصف دائي الجدري والحصبة.

والرازي يعتبر أشهر أطباء العرب في العصر العباسي على الاطلاق. فيلسوف حكيم، كيماوي، أولع بالشعر والموسيقى في صغره، ثم عكف على دراسة الطب والفلسفة والكيمياء فنبغ واشتهر. تولى تدبير مارستان الري، ثم رئاسة أطباء البيمارستان العضوي في بغداد وأهم مؤلفاته «الحاوي» الذي يعتبر أجل كتبه وأعظمها في صناعة الطب. ويعتبر الرازي أول من ابتكر خيوط الجراحة من مصارين الحيوانات. وهو أيضاً أول من وصف دائي الجدري والحصبة حق الوصف، وذلك في رسالة كبيرة تعد مفخرة من حفاظ المؤلفات الطبية عند العرب. وفيها أول بيان سريري للجدري. وقد نقلت هذه الرسالة إلى مختلف لغات العالم.

هل تعلم أن للعالم أبو بكر الرازي الفضل في العديد من المبتكرات الطبية نذكر منها:

ـ أنه أول من استخدم فتيلة الجرح.

ـ وهو أول من استخدم الرصاص الأبيض في المراهم.

ـ وهو أول من أدخل الزئبق في المسهل.

ـ وهو أول من أجرى التجارب على الحيوان، فقد جرب العقاقير على القرود أولاً للتأكد من فاعليتها.

هو أول من فصل الطب عن الصيدلة، فجعل الصيدلة علماً مستقلاً قائماً بذاته. بعد أن كانت الصيدلة متصلة بالطب، وهو أول من اكتشف عامل الوراثة.
العالم البتانــــــــي الملقب ببطليموس العرب

وهو العالم ابن عبد الله محمد بن سنان بن جابر الحراني من أعظم فلكيي العالم
إذ وضع في هذا الميدان نظريات عديدة هامة، وكذلك في علمي الجبر وحساب المثلثات
من أهم أعماله:
* عرف قانون تناسب الجيوب، واستخدم معادلات المثلثات الكرية الأساسية، كما استخدم الجيوب، بدل من أوتار 
مضاعف الأقواس الذي كان مستخدما في ذلك الوقت.

* تمكن من إيجاد الحل الرياضي السليم لكثير من المسائل التي حلها اليونانيون هندسيا من قبل.

ومن أهم أعماله الفلكية:

*أنه أصلح قيمة الاعتدالين الصيفي والشتوي
وعين قيمة ميل فلك البروج على فلك معدل النهار (أي ميل محور دوران الأرض حول نفسها على مستوى سبحها من حول الشمس).

* كما تمكن من قياس طول السنة الشمسية
* ورصد حالات عديدة من كسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر.
العالم "نجم الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن محمد المصري"

كانت أعماله في الفلك، ومن أهمها:
- أنه حسب أكبر جداول فلكية من العصور الوسطى، ففي مكتبة اكسفورد بإنجلترا
توجد مخطوطة عربية من نوع فريد تضم معلومات قيمة وجداول فلكية حسبها نجم الدين.
وتلك الجداول تعتبر بمثابة الجداول العالمية التي صنفت وحسبت، ليستفيد أهل الأرض قاطبة،

- كما نجد له رسالة باسم نجم الدين المصري، محفوظة بمكتبة امبروزيانا في ميلانو، 
تحدث فيها هذا العالم المصري عن الفلك الكروي (الحديث).

وقد تمت مراجعة بعض القيم الواردة في جداوله وتبين أنها سليمة وصالحة الاستعمال، 
ولا يزيد الخطأ في تقدير الزمن على دقيقة واحدة زمنية في أغلب الحالات. 
وقد أجريت هذه الاختبارات باستخدام الحاسب الإلكتروني الحديث بجامعة القاهرة.

والغريب أن نجم الدين هذا غير معروف في تاريخ الفلك، حتى ولا في مصر وطنه الذي عاش وعمل فيه
سنتكلم عن واحد من صناع الآلات والأجهزة
فقد برع المسلمون إبان العصور الوسطى في صناعة العديد من الآلات
مثل الساعات والمزاول وأجهزة الرصد الفلكي وأجهزة القياس الدقيق والآلات المتحركة.......

وعالمنا الآخر رائد من رواد الأجهزة والآلات التي صنعها المسلمون في تلك العصور
ثم راحت تتطور عند الأوروبيين في عصر النهضة

إنه العالم ابــــــــــــــــــــــن الـــــــــــــــرزاز الجــــــــــــــزري

لقد صمم أنواعا عديدة من الآلات والأجهزة ذات الأهمية القصوى. وصنع الساعات على أساس انسياب
الزمن انسيابا مستمرا منذ القدم بمعدل ثابت
ولعل هذا هو السر الذي جعل إسحق نيوتن يتحدث عن الزمن المطلق.

كما صنع الإبريق
وصنع ساعة مائية يشير عقربها إلى الوقت

كما لعبت مؤلفاته دورا هاما في الاتجاه نحو صناعة الآلات والأجهزة التي تمخضت عنها التكنولوجيا الحديثة
اليوم سنتناول عالم جديد من علمائنا العرب 

هذا العالم اشتغل في علم الفيزياء والميكانيكا

من بين الموضوعات التي عالجها موضوع "كتلة الهواء" 
حيث أشار إلى أن الهواء له قوة دافعة كالسوائل وأن وزن الجسم المغمور بالهواء
ينقص عن وزنه الحقيقي، وأن مقدار ما ينقصه من الوزن إنما يتوقف على كثافة الهواء
فمهد السبيل لاختراع البارومتر.

إنه عالم "طبيعة توازن الموائع أو الهيدروستاتيكا".......... الخــــــــــــــــــــــازن

من أهم مخترعاته:

- ميزان خاص لوزن الأجسام في الهواء وفي الماء، كانت لهذا الميزان خمس كفات،
وعلى هذا النحو اخترع الخازن نوعا من الإيروميترات من أجل قياس الكثافات

- مهد السبيل لجاليليو ليصنع الترمومتر.

من أهم مؤلفاته:

1) ميزان الحكمة: يعتبر بمثابة الكتاب الأول في العلوم الطبيعية ومادة الهيدروستاتيكا بصفة خاصة

2) الزيج المعتبر السيخاري: وقد اعتمد عليه المستشرقون في هذا العصر.
مبتكر المنهج التجريبي في العلوم

العالم المسلم ابن الهيثم هو مبتكر المنهج التجريبي في العلوم.

وابن الهيثم هو عالم مهندس طبيب حكيم عارف بالعربية رحل إلى مصر

واتصل بالحاكم بأمر الله الفاطمي. انقطع في آخر حياته للعلم والتصنيف. 

وله العديد من المؤلفات تزيد على السبعين ما بين كتاب ورسالة منها: 

«المناظر» على طريقة بطليموس، وكيفية الإظلال وتهذيب المجسطي 

وشرح قانون اقليدس. ويعتبر ابن الهيثم مبتكر المنهج التجريبي

في العلوم والذي يقوم على المبادىء التالية:

اعتبار الظواهر الطبيعية خاضعة لمبدأ الحتمية العلمية.

الايمان بوحدة الحقيقة.

الفضول العلمي.

الشك المنهجي.

التجربة والموضوعية.

القياس والاستقراء والتمثيل.
واضع أسس علم الاجتماع وقواعده

هل تعلم أن واضع أسس علم الاجتماع وقواعده هو العالم ابن خلدون المؤرخ 

والفيلسوف الاجتماعي، ينتسب إلى أسرة أندلسية حضرمية الأصل 

أقامت في اشبيلية واشتهر منها رجال علم وسياسة تنقل في بلاد المغرب 

والأندلس وتولى أعمالاً سياسية في فاس وغرناطة. ثم توجه إلى مصر فأكرمه 

سلطانها الظاهر برقوق فدرس في الأزهر وتولى قضاء المالكية. 

أشهر مؤلفاته: كتاب العبر وديوان المبتدأ

والخبر في أيام العرب والعجم والبربر. 

وأولها المقدمة التي قيل عنها إنها خزانة علوم اجتماعية وسياسية واقتصادية وأدبية.
أول من اخترع آلة لصف حروف الطباعة العربية

هل تعلم أن الصحافي العتيق رشيد الخوري 

هو أول من اخترع آلة لصف حروف الطباعة العربية وذلك لتسريع 

عملية انتشار الجرائد. والخوري صحافي عمل في خدمة الصحافة منشئاً 

جريدة الرموز في بيونس آيرس في الأرجنتين سنة 1908.
​


----------



## General michanics (31 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية و جعلك الله من العلماء المسلمين الذين يرفعون من قدر الأمة


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (1 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## صلاح (2 يوليو 2010)

جهد يشكر علية ...
وعندي ملاحظة بخصوص مكتشف فائدة الاكسجين للاحتراق ..فليس هو لافوزيية فقد سبقة بثمانية قرون العالم العريي الحسن الهمداني وساحاول نشر موضوع حول ذلك ..
اما عن جهود العلماء المسلمين القدامى في الاختراعات فكما قلت في موضوعك انها مهدت للاوربيين 
في ختراعاتهم اللاحقة واقول انهم قد يكونون نسبوها لانفسهم عن علم انها لمسلمين .. ولكنهم لايعترفون .. 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الدين (2 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل بس اتمنى من العرب اخز مكانهم بين المخترعين


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم بارك فى الاسلام والمسلمين وعلماء المسلمين


----------

